

3 ways Bing is ahead of Google - dabent
http://venturebeat.com/2009/12/02/3-ways-bing-is-ahead-of-google/

======
mark_l_watson
As a long time Microsoft detractor, I must admit that Bing has a few things
that I like:

1\. instant view popups

2\. free search and spelling APIs for developers. I wrote a web blog showing
how to use these services in just a few lines of Ruby code. and, free is good

3\. daily pictures :-)

------
rpdillon
Interesting choice of headline, both by submitter and the article. Actually,
the three things listed are, in their words, "three ways the new audience’s
demands differ from the early adopters."

At the end of the first item, the author even says "I’m not convinced yet that
Bing is better or faster at decision-making, but it’s an appealing promise."
So we've established we're not actually talking about what Bing _is_ , we're
talking about what it _wants_ to be.

Which is fine. Except that at the end of the third item, the example they use
is based on weather results:

"Most people like having a canned answer atop the results, as long as they can
trust that it’s correct. What’s the top reason most people hit a search
engine? Bing researchers found that it’s to decide what to wear, based on the
weather outside. You don’t need t0 search every page on the Internet to figure
that out."

Indeed. Try seaching for "weather" on Google, it offers up a weather report at
the top if you supply a zip code or keyword (like "nyc" in my example below),
and has an input box for you to specify one if you don't. It seems an odd
example if you want to show how Bing Is Not Google.

<http://www.google.com/search?q=weather>
<http://www.google.com/search?q=weather+nyc>

------
presty
From TFA:

"But Bing hasn’t grabbed one-tenth of the world’s search engine traffic in
just a few months by luck, or by advertising."

Hm, maybe they grabbed it because:

\- microsoft sites (msn, msdn, etc) use bing

\- live.com redirects to bing

\- bing powers yahoo search

------
bediger
It crashes more, too!

